# Regulations for whiting / pompano / Croaker?



## Barndog (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi folks -

Can anyone tell me what (if any) size / bag limits there are on whiting, pompano, and croaker in SC?

I've been looking all over the SCDNR pages and I can't find it anywhere.

Thanks in advance-

Tight lines,
Phil


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

not sure on the pomp, but i dont think there are bag limits for whiting or croaker. to be sure i checked the dnr website as well and came up with nothing.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

There are none, keep all you'll use.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

u can keep any size and any amount.

to eat i really prefer then to be at least 8 inches.

btw baby craoker and whiting are good live bait too


----------

